# rats chinchillas or sugar gliders?



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this but I wanted to get some opinions. I am trying to debate down the road if I should keep going with rats or if I should get chinchillas or sugar gliders. As much as I love rats the life span is really getting to me. Also the health problems. I just wanted to see if any one on here had chinchillas or sugar gliders that could give me some insight?


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

The only thing I no about sugar gliders (cuz I had a faze of wanting one) is that they will bark thro the night and will go to the bathroom on you. And my bro friend had one and she wasn't getting along wit it very well. :l


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some renters of my gram's house had sugar gliders. They were pretty musky.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

My friend had sugar gliders and they would dive bomb you. The get unsocialized very easily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just watched a video by a vet about sugar gliders and they said there's ways to potty train them and with proper diet they shouldn't smell. I mean Idk this if for a while down the road but all the animals are cutee


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone on here owns gerbils and swears they are a lot like rats?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

From my experience in researching the same pets and speaking to customers at my work in pet stores.... Chinchillas are the more popular pet. Cute, fluffy, cuddly, long lived, and don't smell too bad at all. Horrendous for allergies though! Which is why I didn't get one. Also tend to be skittish and take a long time warming up, and will always be a bit more high strung. Not as smart as gerbils or rats. 
Sugar gliders are cute, fun, and exotic, but I've only met a handful of folks who really love them. Without really specialized care/dedicated pet owner, they are not as friendly pets. However, a sugar glider that bonds to you is a fantastic pet to love. 
Rats are one of my favorites, but aren't for everyone. The smell of several rats can be a bit much in a small room, and their short lifespan and need for companionship means you must own pairs or groups. The fantastic bond and personalities weigh out any cons for me, though!
Chins are OK alone but like company, same with gliders (I think). I don't know much about gerbils but they are supposed to be very smart and interactive!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks jbird! I love my rats so much but the fear of losing them every 1.5 to 2 years upsets me


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had chinchillas myself and they weren't really all that cuddly. I spent a lot of time trying to socialise and interact with them the best I could but it just wasn't really in it for them. They sure are cute and fun pets but I also think they are a lot of work -- and terrible for allergies due to hay, tons of fur and dust baths. Still a joy to be around but they aren't as affectionate as rats. I'm not trying to say they aren't good pets as they certainly are, but more aloof than rats.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

I have had chinchillas before and they are very high maintenance, more so than rats. You have to be very careful about the temperature they're kept in, what they eat (basically everything has to be dried), what kind of materials are in their cage, also they can't get wet, etc etc. They're really cute though and like attention (not as cuddly as rats though)! And they live a lot longer! You just have to be sure you're willing to take on that responsibility for 15-20 years. Sugar gliders I know nothing about so I can't weigh in on that.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm dabbling with the idea of a couple of chinchillas myself...so far, I've found that they don't smell at all, but that they take ages to trust you. You can build that trust over months and months, but one wrong move and suddenly you're back to square one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Sugar Gliders are great pets. They're extremely easy to bond with, if you get them young, and you can take them "everywhere"!! People, in general, just think they're soooooo cute. Unlike the dirty looks that some people will give if you take a rat out in public. They have a specialized diet that you "must" give them to keep them healthy. They can be trained to come when you call and even do tricks. Simple tricks. They can free range, just like a rat and people have even put them on leashes to take them outside. It's fun to watch them climb and glide around the house. You can take them with you in a bonding pouch. It's just a pouch with a mess window in it. Females are better to get. If you get a male, it's best to have them neutered. After the scent glands develop, in the males, they can get a bit of a musky smell. It's best to get them at a very young age. If you get an older one, it's "much harder" to bond with it. 

We had our females for over 12 years. So, they're much longer lived than a rat.


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Eh I'm starting to think more between sugar gliders and rats now lol


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Making me want a glider!


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

The life span sounds a lot better. I'm still torn I love my rats so much I just wish they lived longer. If they ever find a cure to myco it might help


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I debated this when I got back into rats in June. I concluded that despite their main flaw of fairly short lives, they make the best pet out of all rodents based solely on intelligence. You can get the other rodents to bond with you to differing degrees, but nothing like rats do.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My mom has sugar gliders, she doesn't exactly care for them well, she has a breeding pair a well as their first baby, they have babies all the time, it's kinda cute cuz rapunzel sings to her babies sometimes, and it's nice how much Rasputin helps once the babies are out of the pouch, nibbles bites a lot because she wasn't properly socialized, but it doesn't hurt as bad as a rat bite, you have to have two or more jut like rats, because they're very social, they CAN stink, not like super stinky stink but like others have said, musky, they NEED room to glide in their cage (one area my mom falls short on) and they are VERY nocturnal (some people say rats are supposedly nocturnal, but not like gliders) I Definately prefer rats.....cuz like, they can't glide away, rats Definately hae more color variations, you're gonna shell out a couple hundred more on a glider if you want anything other than grey, they're cute and fun, and I really enjoy playing with the babies, but they're odd and expensive, like holy crap expensive, and just like any other pet they can get sick, so the initial investment is large and top that with any vet bills, it's a pretty penny, 

From what I understand about chinchillas they can't get wet, because they have multiple hairs comin out of each follicle so the moisture gets trapped and their skin rots

Ferrets are cool though, what about a ferret?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I debated this when I got back into rats in June. I concluded that despite their main flaw of fairly short lives, they make the best pet out of all rodents based solely on intelligence. You can get the other rodents to bond with you to differing degrees, but nothing like rats do.


I agree with you're argument, except she's thinking about gliders, which are not rodents, they're marsupials


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> I agree with you're argument, except she's thinking about gliders, which are not rodents, they're marsupials
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I realized that after I posted it. Replace 'rodents' with 'small mammal pets'.


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ferrets smell way to bad I know so many people who have them and don't like them. This is so hard


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

well if you know anybody with gliders you could maybe see if you could babysit them for a week to kind of get an idea of their behavior


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in kind of the same boat as you lol. I hate how short lived most little animals are, I've kept hamsters, mice, and now rats and the short life span is driving me crazy. So I'm looking into something that lives longer, but I have to take Hawaiian laws into account because I'm hopefully going to college there lol. So I decided on guinea pigs  . . As for your specific predicament, I've always heard great things about sugar gliders bonding with their owners. My aunt has a friend that breeds them, and she says the ones she keeps as pets follow her around like little dogs or ride on her shoulder while she cleans cages, they love just hanging out in her pockets. But they do have more specific and exotic care requirements than rats. Also, you have to think, she's had those gliders since birth, spending almost all her time with them. They take serious commitment and a lot of work, but she says they're worth it.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Grawrisher said:


> well if you know anybody with gliders you could maybe see if you could babysit them for a week to kind of get an idea of their behavior
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a great idea! I plan to eventually foster a bunch of different types of pets for local rescues to see if any are types of pets I would like to own permanently.  Maybe if you don't have any acquaintances with gliders, you can see if there's a rescue near you that you could speak with? There's actually a glider rescue really close to me, but I don't know how common those rescues are...

When I was younger, I REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted a Sugar Glider... then I read about how high maintenance they are. Like others have said, they have a really specialized diet. That was what put me off of them originally. I like that I can just feed my rats Oxbow Regal Rat if I don't have food fixed up for them, but I don't think you can really feed Sugar Gliders pelleted/processed food as a staple diet. They need fresh fruit and veggies all the time, which can be a hassle and expensive.

However, it does sound like they bond strongly to their owners, just like rats. You really need to decide if the "high maintenance" parts of Gilder care will be an issue for you... and it would help to actually interact with gliders to see if they're really compatible with you. I really recommend seeing if there's a rescue near you. That'd be the best way to get first hand information and even a chance to interact with gliders in a comfortable setting. Then, if you decide to get sugar gliders, you'll already have a place to get them from! 

By the way, if you're still looking for suggestions for other pets, I recommend looking into Degus. They act a LOT like rats, but live over ten years if I remember correctly. They look like large gerbils and have very few color variations, but can be EXTREMELY loving pets. I have no experience with them, so I only know what I've read, but I'm seriously considering getting a pair in the future. They don't seem to be very easy to get, though...


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

And remember you can buy about 100 feeder rats or at least 10 breeder rats for the price of one sugar glider, unless you know someone as crazy as my mom who gives them away


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Sugar Gliders don't require any more maintenance than rats do.

They always have to have fresh water. You mix up their Leadbeaters mix once a month. You give them either fresh or freeze dried insects. They also enjoy fruits and vegges. Then there's a pre-made Sugar Glider Chow you can also buy for the base diet. 

With rats you need the base food and fresh water. Then they require fruits and veggies. Rats also like to get treats. Some people even give rats fresh or freeze dried insects. 

So, they're basically the same, as far as diet goes. The only difference is the Leadbeaters mix. That only takes about 5 minutes once a month.

As far as cage space. A double critter nation will do fine for rats or sugar gliders. Even a single critter nation will work. 

Both rats and sugar gliders need daily bonding time. Both like to free range. Both are intelligent. I guess the big difference in the free range time would be, a rat might chew up stuff and a sugar glider won't. 

Both rats and sugar gliders can have an odor. Males have the most odor, because they like to mark. Proper cleaning and diet will cut down on odor with male rats and sugar gliders. Neutering, before scent gland develop will prevent musky odors in male sugar gliders. Neutering will reduce odor, sometimes, in male rats. 

Female rats and sugar gliders have less of an odor. A proper diet greatly reduces the possibility of strong odors. 

There's really no way to completely remove all odors from both. Poo and Pee still stinks. 

The bonding process with sugar gliders is much easier. Just wear the bonding pouch, with them in it, and you go about your daily routine. They'll get used to your scent and being close to you. They'll even call for you when they're in their cage. 

Sugar glider aren't known for being aggressive with a cage mate. Sugar gliders are never aggressive with their owners. They don't go through hormonal changes and have hormonal aggression later in life. Sugar gliders just want to loved. The main thing with a sugar glider is you want to get a young one from a breeder. You don't want one that somebody got and they decided later they didn't want them anymore. Sugar gliders bond with their owners quickly. Once bonded with another person, it's harder to get it to bond with you. You never want to get a sugar glider that was previously used as a breeder. These are normally bonded with their mate and not a human. Some bonding is possible with one previously used as a breeder, but it's not the same as bonding with a young one. In fact, the experience is worlds apart. 

Sugar gliders really are very close to being the perfect pet, if what you desire a more exotic over the traditional type pet. 

The only real difference is the length of time they live. If a person wants a "short term" pet. Then a rat is the best choice. If a person wants a "longer lived" pet, but doesn't want a dog or cat. Then a sugar glider is a great option. 

After participation in this thread. I think my next rat will be a pair of sugar gliders. I forgot how much fun they were and how much I miss them.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

What about bunnies? They don't smell, can be very lovey and social, can be potty trained and live 10+ years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> And remember you can buy about 100 feeder rats or at least 10 breeder rats for the price of one sugar glider, unless you know someone as crazy as my mom who gives them away
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sugar gliders cost about 125 dollars each. They don't have the health problems rats have. 

The average feeder rats go between 2.50 and 7.50 each, depending on size and where you're located. Rats have many health problems. If you're lucky and the rat never gets sick. Then it's a great deal for the price. 

Unfortunately, most rats need to see a vet or be medicated at home. The price of treating illness in a rat will probably be more than the difference of the purchase price of the sugar glider. 

So, in the long run. The sugar glider is probably going to be less expensive.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

I've only ever seen sugar gliders for $250+ and even in the thousands for colors other than grey.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

September said:


> I've only ever seen sugar gliders for $250+ and even in the thousands for colors other than grey.


Some of the designer colors are more expensive. You can get a Leucistic Sugar Glider for about $800. There are those that try to charge outrageous prices. They're the ones that are out to make a buck. 

If you shop around, you'll find one for a price you're willing to pay. I got mine when the average price was $550 for a normal grey colored one. I paid $100 each for mine. It's all about supply and demand. If a breeder is sitting on too many and the demand is not there. The prices drop. Sometimes they drop drastically. It's a matter of shopping around and timing. 

If you check out craigslist right now. You'll see there's a LOT of sugar gliders for sale. Some will hold out for more money, but many will settle for a lower price.

Lots of good deals at this site. 

http://www.sugarglidercentral.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

In my area they are I think about 250 for one, there's one store that sells them and a couple people here and there with a pair that occasionally pops out a baby, there's one guy that comes once a year from out of state and he gives a discount depending on how many you buy, the store that sells them has sales when they are in danger of getting closed down for the conditions they keep their gliders in, it depends on your area, but often it's quite the investment initially and while they don't have as common of problems as rats I don't imagine they're cheap to treat if they do get sick because they're rather exotic, my moms have never had issues that I know of, but I also live in a town with 3 vets and while I'd know which one to take a horse o I'm at a loss if ANY would treat gliders


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a young Flemmish Giant (my profile pic). I adopted him from a rescue for $50, paid $12 for a 64oz bag of hay that will last the month and $8 for a 25lb bag of pellets that will last a good month if not longer. He goes to the bathroom on puppy pads (I buy a bag of 50 22") and he uses two. That's $11 for a month. His neuter was $25. All together, he costs me $35 a month. An extra maybe $10-20 in chew toys a month depending on what kind of money we have. When he starts eating salad every day, I will be spending a little more but not much. Maybe $20 a month? And he doesn't need a cage. He stays in the bathroom at night and has the whole house during the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Your making me want a glider so bad! I love my rats but the life span and health gets me. I spent far over 300 dollars trying to save my one boy and if it comes to it I'll spend it to save the other 5 if ever sick


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bunnies are very cute but I need a cage animal since when I plan on getting a house I will be getting a rottie and don't wanna find chewed up bunny!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

They can be caged as well, the usually are. Mine is free-roam, though. They need the same amount of excercise time as rats 2+ hours a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never owned chinchillas or sugar gliders, but here is what I know of each one:

Chinchillas- A friend of mine used to have one. They are not very potty trained, and if you free range them you will have to pick up after them. They also take dust baths, which get all over your room. They are very sensitive at the vet. One of my friends had one, and he passed away the next day after seeing the vet because the vet handled him too roughly. He just went for a checkup so there wasn't anything wrong with him. They are also nocturnal.

Sugar Gliders- You need to handle them everyday. They are also nocturnal. They make a lot of noise. This little girl down my boyfriend's street used to own one.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

When I was little my parents had a chinchilla and my mother says they are cute to watch but really fast and not so enjoyable to play with. I think because they spent most of their time trying to keep it out from behind stuff in the house. 

I watched a few videos on sugar gliders they look cute but they don't look fun to have out and run around you they seem to have a temper and pee all over you. Also they have specific things they need done every single day.

I would say rats sense I have them now and really they don't involve any taming just bonding. Also they are much more enjoyable to watch run around and play outside of their cage and in it. I think here this being a rat forum you will get most answers saying get rats. Haha but those are my opinions on them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

